# Revamping my soap business.



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

So I have decided to start anew after sometime of not making or selling soap. I have caught the bug but this time I want to do alot of things different from the get go.

So I have decided to change the name, I want it simple yet elegant and something maybe to do with my herd name but I am not sure how to go about it. The herd name is Raven's Haven. I have tried Soap Haven but it is taken...

Okay creative folks out there help a girl out....


Autumn


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Shining Raven Soap Co. 
Dancing Raven Soap Co.
Soaring Raven Soaps

Or, from our 'off the wall' dept., a friend of mine once referred to a particularly dark night as, "Blacker than the inside of a goat!" dance:

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What about Raven's Soap Haven then do something classic with the initials for your brand and even maybe a soap stamp for some of your plain bars RsH. Or with your name so pretty, Autumn, why not just use it? vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

here is just a couple ideas for you from Vicki's suggestions

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

For some reason I can't see the pcitures from Sondra BUT I simply use my goat herd name for my soap business. Not that it is the best thing to do. I just had to have a name quickly so that is what I did. Plus no one else will be wanting that for a bath and beauty company.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I never thought of using my own name but that is a good idea. Thank you Sondra for the wonderful art.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you do want some help with maling your logo when you decide what you want just email me. I dont chg when I have time to work on something.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Those are very nice Sondra... 
Barb


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I really like Vicki's idea.....Raven's Soap Haven. with the Monogramed looking letters....and stamping the soap. There's all kinds of elegent looking things you could do with that. I like the way you did the letters Sondra!

You could make soap poofies and and soap bags out of the fine tool, like in royal blue and gold, or purple and gold to give it that royalty, elegant look.

I really like Raven's Soap Haven! 

Okay just my 2 cents.

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I like that Idea too. Very pretty, I like Ravens Soap Haven. as the business DBA, and RSH on the soap labels. : )


----------

